
Show HN: A browser extension which blocks chat/helpdesk widgets - bcye
https://hellogoodbye.app
======
munchbunny
I don't mind the help desk widget if it's actually there for when you have a
question. The problem is that they almost immediately morphed into to growth
marketing tactics with bots saying hi and asking _you_ if you have questions.

That's just irritating.

~~~
QuackingJimbo
Please describe a time you've had a question and successfully used a chat
widget to solve it

~~~
bastawhiz
I use intercom to provide support for my service. Yes, it pops up and asks if
you have questions on the homepage. Yes, it checks in on you after using the
site for a week. But I get almost a hundred support requests and questions a
week through it, and most weeks I get zero through Zendesk email.

For most small businesses like mine these chats go straight to the phones of
the founders. You've got a direct line to the most knowledgeable person about
the service.

So to your question, many people use them successfully.

~~~
ezekg
This is my experience as well. I mainly installed Intercom for support, but it
also works great for sales. I don’t initiate chats on my home page, but I do
on my pricing page and I talk to high-intent potential customers every day. I
pay Intercom because it works, regardless of what we HN techies think.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
_because it works, regardless of what we HN techies think_

This literally describes 90% of successful marketing tactics.

~~~
inapis
Even technical too. Take for example apps made in electron. HN and reddit
quickly start squabbling about electron itself and quickly forget that value
is perceived based on productivity or leisure. Unless and until the app is
extra ordinarily egregious and the performance penalties outweigh the
benefits, it really doesn’t matter.

We, software devs, can be unnecessarily pedantic and nitpicking.

~~~
cerberusss
> Unless and until the app is extra ordinarily egregious and the performance
> penalties outweigh the benefits, it really doesn’t matter.

On the short term, yes. But as soon as I'm not required to use Slack anymore,
I will remove it from my Mac and advise anyone against it.

So on the long term, I'd say a business would be better off not making the
balance so precarious.

------
AH2mdte8kPnJS
Here's the URLs from the extension in UBlock rule form:

    
    
      ||widget.intercom.io/
      ||connect.facebook.net/en_US/sdk/xfbml.customerchat.js
      ||assets.producthunt.com/assets/upwigloader.js
      ||js.driftt.com/include/
      ||crisp.chat/
    

(These can be copied directly into UBO's My Filter section)

~~~
bcye
I have also added this to the GitHub repository. Just download it from the
website [https://hellogoodbye.app](https://hellogoodbye.app)

~~~
tnsittpsif
How would i go about using it with a Pi-Hole? Do I just add
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye/master/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye/master/filterlist.txt) to the list of block lists? I don't see a
redirect IP on your filter list (something like 0.0.0.0). Do I have to
manually edit it?

Thank you!

~~~
DavideNL
You can not do this with Pihole, because Pihole can only block entire
hosts/ip-adddresses (and not only specific scripts on a host.)

That's why you should keep using uBlock Origin/a browser content blocker, even
if you use a Pihole.

~~~
tnsittpsif
Ah, I see. I will get UBO, right away.

Thank you for helping out!

------
westoque
I wish chat/widgets weren’t a thing on the web. It’s not that it’s bad but I
think it’s annoying how they just pop up from everywhere (mostly bottom
right). It’s mostly an interface/UI problem. I wish they do it like Apple,
where Apple Support has options like “Call” and “Chat” and when you click on
it, that’s the only time the widget appears.

~~~
Bluestrike2
I think I've used an unsolicited chat widget maybe once. What stood out to me
was that the entire experience is setup to be a poor one for the user by
default. Click a link on the page and the session is lost. Links sent through
the chat don't add target=_blank, either; I'd imagine that the percentage of
chat sessions terminated by accident is awfully high. In which case, in trying
to help, the support rep is merely adding to the user's frustration.

And that's ignoring the users who get frustrated with the giant, in-your-face
pop up. At least they don't have sound. Yet.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Every chat widget that's popped up has been accompanied by a sound for me,
which is incredibly irritating.

~~~
efreak
This is one of the reasons I keep my speakers muted by default. Poorly behaved
websites and software will be poorly behaved regardless of your wishes. Having
your speakers off prevents in-page scripts and ads from annoying you. If you
can't keep your computer/speakers muted, then you can still mute the browser
itself, at least on desktop.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I usually listen to music via the browser, so that's not a great option for me
:/

~~~
edoceo
Pulse audio let's you have one browser process playing, and then mute other
processes. I make a special profile to just play Spotify and other media. Open
a new profile for work (well, per project)

~~~
newscracker
Isn't it terrible that one has to explicitly do all these while the normal
experience for people who don't know about such options is bad?

------
seanwilson
I know chat widgets can be used in super irritating ways and people love to
hate on them recently but I think they can greatly improve the user experience
for the user and the vendor when done right e.g. have a prominent easy to find
chat button on every page, that doesn't automatically pop-up with a stock
message, where the chat operators are available and able to help you.

On the website for a Chrome extension I sell, 90% of my support requests
(mostly from paid users) come in through the chat widget. The low latency
communication compared to email means I can solve support requests faster,
with less effort on both sides and the sender ends up happier at the end.

Having to receive, read, write, wait etc. over several emails is really
painful and sucks up time on both sides even for simple problems and
especially for complex problems. It can take several emails to understand a
simple problem because most users aren't that precise e.g. "I upgraded but I
can't access the paid features". I'm considering pushing all users to use the
chat widget by default for support queries because of this.

I wouldn't be against using some chat bot automation either (which people also
complain about) to deal with common requests for the initial request message
because it's really hard to 100% eliminate FAQs being asked. Especially if
you're a solo founder, you want time savers like this.

~~~
pvorb
Who's sitting on the other end of your chat window?

~~~
seanwilson
Me right now, so a human that's able to help with pretty much any query. I can
understand how having to use a chat widget with someone unhelpful replying
would be a bad experience though e.g. a sales person when you had a support
request, or a bot that can't help with your support request.

Most chat widgets are set up to forward chat messages via email if there's
nobody around and both sides can jump back on the chat widget later if they're
both available at the same time which is still an improvement over just email
in my opinion.

~~~
itronitron
has anyone ever asked for help understanding the terms of service?

~~~
clydethefrog
Not the one you replied to, but I have been working for a customer service of
a large platform for 10 months now and no one has ever asked a question about
the ToS.

------
stevetodd
Will we ever be able to visit sites in peace again? We’ve got chat popups,
cookie notices, social widgets, google amp, subscription popups...I’m sure I’m
forgetting other annoyances and I haven’t even talked about the 20 tracking
scripts degrading the experience invisibly on each page. On mobile it’s
getting almost unbearable!

On the other hand, everyone seems okay with the idea of trading privacy for
free stuff...

~~~
i_cant_speel
Newsletter signup modals. The company I work for discussed doing that for our
site and I died a little on the inside that day.

------
GordonS
What annoys me most of all about these things is when they _immediately_ popup
when I first visit a site - no, I don't have any questions, because I haven't
even looked at a single word of text yet!

~~~
ndnxhs
And then they send you a message first to pressure you in to talking as well
as making you feel watched

~~~
reaperducer
And then you get a pop-up asking to subscribe to the newsletter of a company
whose product you know nothing about.

~~~
dosy
just like in a physical store. when you're shopping for clothes and some
overeager sales assistant comes to hovers around you asking if you need any
help. sometimes it's useful but sometimes it's annoying and you just want to
be left alone to look yourself.

------
michaelbuckbee
While I applaud the effort that went into this, I'm not sure what this gains
over adding a handful of additional rules into your current adblocker.

Many adblockers use the EasyList of blocked domains/files, but somewhat lesser
known is the EasyPrivacy list which already blocks many of these helpdesk and
chat widgets [1].

1 -
[https://easylist.to/easylist/easyprivacy.txt](https://easylist.to/easylist/easyprivacy.txt)

~~~
powera
I agree. This is a great idea for a browser feature, but for me personally, I
would rather do a manual blacklist through /etc/hosts.

~~~
bcye
I have added it as a list form to download.

It's available on the website
[https://hellogoodbye.app](https://hellogoodbye.app)

------
tootie
I've used those chat widgets a lot and they are by far the best way to get
customer service issues addressed. They respond faster than the phone line,
it's async so I can use the bathroom while they look up details, I can post
links, I never have to repeat myself or ask them to repeat. Blocking these
widgets seems like a terrible idea.

~~~
m-p-3
I would just wish these widgets would remains as inconspicuous as possble, but
remains easily available. If it pops up while I browsing the website for info,
I already hate it.

I wish chat support was offered more, I hate calling Dell Support for a
technical issue.. last time I used some kind of chat with the it was for
customer service/sales, and told me I had to call for tech support. It would
have been easier to send pictures through the chat, oh well.

------
MrQuincle
I've done it like this (not shown, this is not an ad).

Have an image at the right bottom. People can click and only then the chat
widget opens. This means very fast loading of the page and only if people
click on the widget there is contact with a third party server. I think it's
the best of all ways. There is an easy way to contact for the visitor, but
there is no in-your-face marketing technique used on potential customers.

~~~
bcye
that's actually an awesome way of handling this.

~~~
martin_a
This should be _the_ standard way of doing things and nobody should think of
anything else.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Personal goal: avoid making the kind of software that other people make
browser extensions to get rid of.

~~~
hawaiianbrah
Why’s that?

Intercom/etc are incredibly useful both to businesses and customers alike. But
not necessarily all customers, I respect that.

There will always be someone who doesn’t want a particular feature, etc. That
doesn’t mean it isn’t valuable to someone else?

~~~
naravara
One of the problems is that the UX of these features is always pushy and
obtrusive. The designers want to stick it in your face to make sure you use it
(probably because decisions about resource allocation are based on how
frequently they’re used). The result is that even potentially useful
functionality gets presented in a way that’s obnoxious and makes people resent
it. It’s like Clippy, but for everything.

~~~
danenania
They can be configured that way, but they can also be configured to hover
quietly in the bottom corner until someone clicks the icon. That’s how we use
intercom, and it’s definitely been a useful channel for support and for
prospective customers to ask questions.

~~~
hawaiianbrah
Yep, absolutely. Same for us. And only for logged in users, at that.

------
ConcernedCoder
Anyone else freaked-out when a bank or something like TD Ameritrade uses
Facebook's chat? I mean, they don't know enough about me already, now they
have to know exactly how much I have in my brokerage?

------
wjossey
I wanted to share my experience as a startup co-founder that uses Drift as
both a sales tool and a help desk tool.

We started using drift on day one of our product launch. Creating a user
experience that is intuitive and "makes sense" from the get-go is not my
forte, and we wanted to give users who were using our product a quick way to
get help. We added the drift "chat icon" to the bottom right corner of our
screen as a permanent way to make it easy to get in touch.

Over time, we've evolved our usage and now have a permanent menu-icon which
opens the chat window, rather than a permanent icon that floats. This is a
better user experience on mobile, as well as just generally being less
intrusive.

As a support tool, Drift has been IMMENSELY valuable. We're able to respond to
user requests, on average, in under 48 seconds (we monitor this). Rather than
a user getting "blocked" on an issue while waiting for a help-desk response,
we're able to address problems in under a minute, rather than minutes or
hours. This aligns with our values as a business, and Drift has helped make
that possible.

As a sales tool, we've begun utilizing drift landing pages in experiments, and
also as a way to help clarify questions during the sales process. Because
we're mostly an "enterprise" sale at this point, it has had less of a utility
as a sales tool, but I see the virtue there.

As a consumer, I dislike when companies configure their chat widget to
immediately prompt me after a couple of seconds of scrolling on the site. This
is a configurable setting that they've opted into, and I would prefer if
companies would not do this. Hopefully, over time, the statistics will show
that this is a poor user experience, and companies like Drift will discourage
this in the mean case, and rather encourage it only in critical moments in the
user funnel.

One of the challenges in marketing is that we tend to always devolve down to
the mean when creating products. Having worked in ad-tech, I've been both
witness to this, and fallen for this trap. We're often willing to sacrifice a
large percentage of our user base for features that show an aggregate lift,
rather than asking ourselves if there are other features that can cause
similar lift but not alienate other segments of our population. This is the
balance that needs to be struck when using a tool like Drift, and I'd
encourage the team at Drift to lean into helping customers understand this
balance.

That being said, I have a lot of faith in David Cancel, Elias, and the team
members at Drift to sort this out. They're smart, they're growing rapidly, and
they'll adjust as needed.

~~~
danrwhitcomb
Hey there, wjossey! I'm an engineering lead on the Drift conversations team.
Would love to hear more about what you think of Drift. Interesting point about
user base alienation, is there anything specific that comes to mind in that
area? Anything you think Drift could be doing better?

~~~
wjossey
Reached out on LinkedIn. Happy to chat.

------
newscracker
Chats popping up, covering a considerably big part of the screen and auto
playing a sound – that's what's so annoying about these! If there were just a
small icon and text that would open up only when the user acts on it, that'd
be fine.

Here's the master filter list [1] published by this site that can be added for
uBlock Origin, with tidiochat added by me at the end (I can't sign up for
GitHub just to send a PR for this):

    
    
        ||widget.intercom.io/*
        ||connect.facebook.net/en_US/sdk/xfbml.customerchat.js
        ||assets.producthunt.com/assets/upwigloader.js
        ||js.driftt.com/include/*
        ||*.crisp.chat/*
        ||*.intergram.xyz/js/*
        ||widget.mfy.im/*
        ||connect.podium.com/*
        ||app.hubspot.com/*
        ||static.getchipbot.com/*
        ||static.zdassets.com/ekr/snippet.js^
        ||www.couchbase.com/webfiles/1552355627964/js/contact-popup-form.js
        ||tidiochat.com/
    
    

[1]: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye/master/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye/master/filterlist.txt)

~~~
roryokane
I made a GitHub Issue with that suggestion for you:
[https://github.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye/issues/16](https://github.com/bcye/Hello-Goodbye/issues/16)

------
tracker1
I was once considering a switch to sprint... had gone through the process of
picking a phone, selecting a service level and was half way through checkout,
BAM! in your face chat, "Can I help you?" Cancelled entirely.

Same thing happens with Dell, I don't think it's possible to get through an
order and checkout without an intrusive chat opening up on you.

I don't mind if it's an icon+label off to the side in a fixed position, it's
handy if you want it. But when it opens up and interferes with you using the
site in question, you lost me as a customer. And I'll actually engage with the
chat to let them know they lost me because of it.

~~~
lugg
Aside from omg, buy your phone separate and month to month the contract.

You should use chat widgets to get discounts.

You can almost always get an extra 10-20% off from a lot of places via cs
staff because that's what they're allowed to give and they're incentivised to
give it to you because they want good survey feedback.

Dell and Lenovo are notoriously bad with this to the point I exclusively place
orders through their chat staff.

~~~
tracker1
I hadn't thought about it that way, but it's just so annoying to me.

P.S. I always buy the phone outright, was just getting it through the carrier,
the price was competitive.

~~~
lugg
Fair enough.

And yes, the inefficiency of it all makes my eye twitch uncontrollably also.

------
YeahSureWhyNot
can it block 'this website would like to send you notifications' popups too?
those irritate me more than chat widgets

~~~
croisillon
in firefox > options > privacy > permissions > notifications > settings, you
have "Block new requests asking to allow notifications"

~~~
newscracker
There are sites (can't recall now) that show the notification dialog as a
layer that somehow beats the browser setting.

~~~
techsupporter
The ones I've encountered that appear to bypass Firefox's "no you can't ask"
setting are just rendering a mockup of Chrome's, well, chrome over top of the
page. It's a pitiful attempt because the UI they're faking looks nothing like
the browser I'm actually using (beyond rendering Chrome's UI in a page loaded
by Firefox, they'll show Windows OS buttons when I'm using a Mac, or comically
they'll do the reverse when Windows is still far and away the most common
desktop OS).

------
evanscottgray
Very cool -- the widgets are getting a little out of hand these days, I prefer
when they stay minimized or at least out of your face. Thank you-- will
definitely try this out!

Also love the Cruip design, makes it very slick!

~~~
bcye
thank you for the kind words, did you use the buymeacoffee link? (guessing
from your username)

~~~
evanscottgray
Yes :)

~~~
bcye
thank you so much, you really made my day.

------
dreamcompiler
This doesn't bother me nearly as often as the inevitable popup asking me to
"sign up" with my email address. Does anybody _ever_ enter an email address
into these things?

------
unleashit
I'm probably inviting a modification, but I'm pleased to say this has no
effect on the simple help desk I made for React and Node:
[https://github.com/unleashit/React-Help-
Desk](https://github.com/unleashit/React-Help-Desk)

Not sure why anyone would have a big issue with help desks (unless they take
over your screen in an annoying way). Next will someone come up with a contact
form blocker?

~~~
tracker1
I'm pretty sure the entire point of this is because of intrusive self-opening
chats for conversion, not help.

~~~
unleashit
The ones that are intrusive, I agree. But I think that's more of a design
issue that isn't particular to help desks (which I think can be very useful to
people of done tastefully). If only someone would write a plugin and that
could single out all intrusive UX, I'd be the first to install it!

------
oliwarner
I thoroughly recommend installing NoScript. I've set it to only trust first-
party-domain scripts and those from a few hand-picked sites.

This does occasionally mean I'm confronted by a broken site or feature, but
all I have to do is look at the list and work out what's missing. It's usually
an obvious CDN.

~~~
bcye
I didn't know you could set it that detailed, thanks for mentioning that.

------
bsg75
It's interesting how much work is done to remove try things from the web (vs
adding to it) to make it usable.

~~~
bcye
interesting thought...

------
thecodemonkey
I totally agree that the chats popping up can be annoying. We've been using
Intercom for a while now at geocod.io, and changed the settings last year to
not have automatic messages. The icon is still hovering in the corner, but you
have to actively press it to reach out to us.

------
proactivesvcs
Daniel's "No, Thanks" add-on for Firefox and Chrome can do this, as well as
hiding other similar web annoyances.

[https://www.kiboke-studio.hr/browser-extensions/](https://www.kiboke-
studio.hr/browser-extensions/)

~~~
bcye
didnt know that

------
skilled
I feel like chat widgets have become the new email popups. Extremely annoying
when you get asked if you need help one second after landing. Not to mention
that many widgets also play a sound.

Saving this extension for later to go over the source. :-)

------
rayshan
Just want to point out that the author Bruce Roettgers is "an 16 y.o. and like
to build stuff." Great job and keep up the good work!

[https://github.com/bcye](https://github.com/bcye)

~~~
bcye
haha thanks

------
johnchristopher
Why don't you collapse it instead of killing it ? I sometimes need that
chatbox.

~~~
bcye
You can temporarily disable the blocker when you need it.

Why I don't collapse it? I find the solution above better, since I still
really find it annoying.

------
argd678
I find them useful, but they often block the screen too much. See
[https://pulumi.io](https://pulumi.io) on mobile for example, the site is
complete blocked.

~~~
quickthrower2
That site should be a UX 101 case study for bad UX, at least on mobile. First
there is a cookie warning. Ok meh. Then the chat pops up in the way. Click x
and it goes full screen. Click back and I’m back on HN. Go forward and I see
the site again. Scroll and the chat goes full screen again. Click the full
screen chat x and finally I get to view their website.

------
vldo
I honestly liked the website more than the extension. And disliked the
promotion of having productuhunt before the brand. For the same purpose, I
already use kill sticky headers.

------
victor9000
Is there a GitHub link? I can't seem to find it on mobile.

~~~
tyingq
Doesn't help on mobile, but I use this chrome extension that allows you to
view/download the source of other chrome extensions a lot:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-
extension-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-extension-
source-v/jifpbeccnghkjeaalbbjmodiffmgedin?hl=en)

Edit: Found the GitHub page: [https://github.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye](https://github.com/bcye/Hello-Goodbye)

~~~
bcye
thanks for helping out there

------
ac130kz
Ublock Origin with all lists enabled deals with almost any ads (excluding some
crazy js, Umatrix and Violentmonkey injections are more suitable for such
stuff)

------
kgwxd
Can't uBlock Origin already solve this problem?

~~~
bcye
I also created a uBlock origin filter list. Download it on
[https://hellogoodbye.app](https://hellogoodbye.app)

------
IvanK_net
It is quite sad to see, that authors of websites can not see the problem
themselves, and we have to "fix" it ourselves :(

~~~
bcye
i dont think itll end soon :(

------
soheil
This seems like the case of anything that is possible is bound to happen at
some point ie. the combination of all possibilities

------
viach
Can you please add blocking of "Please agree to use cookies" hollyguacamolle?

------
ryandrake
I wish browsers would simply block everything that animates, with a per-site
opt-in for sites like YouTube where I expect video or motion.

Define “animation” loosely enough and it could encompass chat pop ups,
subscribe-to-newsletter pop ups, artsy “intros”, scrolljacking, and other
unexpected distractions.

------
numbers
Thank you, had to do manually do this through my adblocker every now and then.

~~~
bcye
glad this is helpful :)

------
polymetric
I love you

~~~
bcye
ok?

------
solarkraft
Thanks, this is useful. Now my list of annoying internet content I wish for
blockers for looks like this:

\- Chat popups: Solved

\- GDPR popups: Unsolved

\- In-Page popups: Unsolved (get our newsletter, xd)

\- Notifications: Semi-solved

(- Clickbait-blocker [All caps titles, listicles, stupid questions, annoying
thumbnails]: Unsolved)

If anyone could help me with these I'd be very, very grateful.

~~~
whizzkid
GDPR is good for you. It is for your benefit to be able choose what is stored
on the website about you.

It is the websites that are making the banner look so annoying just to make
you quickly click "OK, I agree" button.

~~~
anonymousab
Consent must be obtained for tracking, right? The law requires that it's opt-
in?

So when the GDPR is properly enforced and implemented, there should be no
difference to the end user between blocking these content elements vs.
clicking No or ignoring the element, as the default is that consent has not
been given.

~~~
tracker1
I wonder how many sites actually use the banner's "OK" _BEFORE_ they inject
the ads and analytics scripts.

------
aazarshad
Why would have such kind of extension?

Yes, it’s annoying but mostly helpful.

------
madrafi
\- Startup invents chat widget \- Chrome extension to block widget I love the
internet

------
k0t0n0
neat; why haven't I thought of this before.

------
avodonosov
No link to the source code

~~~
bcye
in the top right corner of the website or here [https://github.com/bcye/Hello-
Goodbye](https://github.com/bcye/Hello-Goodbye)

sorry i didnt make it obvious enough.

~~~
avodonosov
I saw the octocat at the top right, but it's not a link - tapped it 20 times
without success (mobile chrome)

~~~
bcye
does it still not work?

~~~
avodonosov
Works now (and looks differently - a black octocat on white triangle
backgroud; previosly it was a purple shadow on black bacground)

------
TamDenholm
is there one that stops the GDPR/Cookie law popups that litter the web?

~~~
jnellis
Most can be killed with a 'kill sticky' bookmarklet which comes in handy for
increasing all kinds of real estate problems.

[https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/)

------
dosy
nearly 500 votes, top of show, but chrome web store shows zero users. I don't
think popularity on hn anymore indicates product market fit.

------
cyberferret
Congratulations. You have just helped take away the #1 support mechanism for
our SaaS. Can I just redirect all my irate customers to your email when they
cannot reach our support team within minutes like they do now after installing
your extension?

~~~
bcye
The extension allows the user to temporarily show the widgets, in case the
user does need support, but yes it would actually be a lot of fun if you would
redirect them to hello@hellogoodbye.app

~~~
cyberferret
Funny, you know I think the commenters on here and PH are mainly hobbyist or
work in large corporates and don't actually have to run a web service to make
profit it seems. The comments about cookie privacy and GDPR etc. just proves
that they don't have a clue about the legal aspects of running a web service.

Yeah I get that some sites use popup chats that are annoying as heck, but by
and large, they are a tool to get more engagement and interactivity with the
visitor.

Perhaps I should write a Chrome extension that removes credit card forms from
all web sites so people aren't forced to send money to anyone. Who knows,
might even make it to #1 on ProductHunt.

~~~
bcye
I think those people that are commenting on here and PH are mainly people that
are annoyed that 50% of their browser screen is taken up by widgets, while
they are being followed around by 20 trackers (seriously why do people need
facebook, google, adobe and crazyegg analytics on their site)

These widgets are just being abused to extract just a little more conversion
rate.

You're just missing the point.

By the way, what do you think about my offer? I was being serious, would be
funny to have all the support emails redirected to me.

